# 30Gal Long COMPLETE!



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

What does everyone think? Still a little cloudy, and I can't figure out why. I'll give it a few more days before I get worried.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Assuming that you thoroughly rinsed the sand, its likely a bacteria bloom. You're tank is probably still cycling and it will clear up when its complete. What are you water parameters? Was the tank cycled before you put the fish in there? if so, how did you cycle it. 
Other than the cloudiness, the tank looks great! :thumb: 
Whats your stocking list? It looks like you have Acei in there. A 30g long is way too small for Acei. They really need a 75g, they get to 6-7".

Khris


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

I can actually answer two question in one...the Acei were in there for 2 weeks to cycle the tank. They are actually going to be sold to a LFS when their fins heal. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

tank looks really good, id like to see a photo from straight on tho.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Love the tank, I feel like its missing a little color however. I think your DIY background is top notch! Your use of the smaller rocks to make the piles look like they "landslided" that way is also really nice.

My only two suggestions you can take with a grain of salt, please remember, I like your tank, I just think this would be cool.

1. If you could find a way to build a cave under the large rock pile that would be really cool. I was lucky enough to find a HUGE rock that I use as a base for all my rocks, my fish LOVE the "Cichlid Casa" as we call it and it looks really nice. Having the entire base be a cave would rock. I wouldn't use PVC because IMHO it always ends up looking tacky. Hmm, now that I think about it, if you got a really large Pot, broke it in half, and concreted the ENTIRE thing to match your background and used that as the cave would be awesome! If you want I could take a picture of my cave and send you it, my fish REALLY like it.

2. What degree of lighting are you using? I think if you could get it a little more white / blue it would be nice. Possibly using a 6500k or more light would be cool.

Yet again, not a criticism because I really think you've done an AMAZING job but just some ideas.

I would love that tank, mine has been mediocre at best lately. Although I do need to update my pictures.

Great tank :thumb:


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Doane said:


> 2. What degree of lighting are you using? I think if you could get it a little more white / blue it would be nice. Possibly using a 6500k or more light would be cool.


Lighting is one 6500K and one 9325K. Picture must not have came through right.

This is what I came up with. Its a bit cloudy due to chemicals, anyhow...let me know which one you guys like better.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

I really like the plants... gives it a bit of colour!


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the input. All the work I've done to it, I'm kinda bummed that its finished. I really enjoyed working on it. Oh well, guess I have to enjoy the _fish_ now! :lol:


----------



## utamatt (May 21, 2008)

What kind of background is that?


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Terrific work!


----------



## brianmccord2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

utamatt said:


> What kind of background is that?


It is DIY Concrete over styrofoam.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

awesome


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah.I like the second one better.I think it looks great. :thumb:

Even if you liked the first better, you could do plantscoming out of either rock pile, or floating plants in each corner..
But idea #2 is saweeet!


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

I like the first one....just needed to add some plants on that set-up.


----------

